# Gold/Silver/Crystal VS HeartGold/SoulSilver



## Ibuuyk (Apr 5, 2010)

Which one's your fave, old or new?  As for me, I do prefer the new, even though nostalgia can make the old better sometimes.  Guess it depends on my mood.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 5, 2010)

Crystal for life.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

This one's better, because it won't leave me six years from now.

Also, the GS Sounds gives you that nostalgia feel pretty nicely.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 5, 2010)

Personally I don't care. It's nice that everything in Kanto got a buff, and that we actually got some stuff everyone complained about in G/S/C back. (Safari zone, Viridian Forest) 

It's actually a bit harder mostly due to movesets. Whitney's Miltank is 19 vs 20, but that doesn't make it any easier. 

Still though, interesting that they remade Gen II in Gen IV, and they're the ones that balanced the games out the most.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm biased towards the originals, but the updated graphics and gameplay is nice.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 5, 2010)

I said old and I'm hoping it's not because I'm nostalgic hahaha

There's some things I miss about the old games. I love voltorb flip but I want my slooots baaaack waaah hahaha. I just think it's so weird that there's just this weird guy who wants you to make his heart race and he'll give you coins to give two old guys in the corner in exchange for prizes. D:

The story with the kimono girls is sort of weird too. 'hey we're summoning lugiaaa! you must fight us to do so. well there he is! go at it!" but... but why did you do it in the first place...? ???

That being said I'm playing the new one to death hahaha. they did a pretty good job re-releasing it with a lot of fun stuff. :>


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> This one's better, because it won't leave me six years from now.



Not that hard to change a battery.

I do like the new ones a bit more, kind of hard to decide since it's been quite a few years since I played the old ones.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> Not that hard to change a battery.
> 
> I do like the new ones a bit more, kind of hard to decide since it's been quite a few years since I played the old ones.


It is when you're in elementary/middle school and have no idea what the heck an internal battery is.

Besides, the game would restart anyway, wouldn't it?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 5, 2010)

I've gotta dig up PokÃ©mon Blue and my gameboy colour......*nostalgia*


----------



## Attaman (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been playing Gold alongside people who're playing HeartGold, and I've noticed a few changes (positive and negative) for each:

Pros in Gold's Favor: 
+  Greater challenge.  Several pokemon, for the lack of better terms, _suck_ until you get to higher levels.  Poor stats, poor move choice, poor everything.  In HeartGold, a lot of Pokemon start off / more rapidly gain more powerful moves and stat points in the party, which means they get to actually do something faster.  Similarly, you don't have your mother buying you shit-tons of Pokeballs in Gold, nor do you get five potions to start or almost 1000+ extra money from the starting leaders.
+  Time Machine.  You can trade with the old Yellow / Red / Blue / Green, which has its own Nostalgia benefits.
+  Less flash.  The Pokemon games don't need to be flashy, they need to be fun.  Not to say they shouldn't look better as time progresses, but there's a point when it doesn't really matter any more.

HeartGold's advantages:
+  No more penny pinching.  Yeah, there's more challenge in the original's lower winning amounts... but you are pretty much forced to choose between stocking up on battle or pokemon-catching items.  You won't be buying a lot of TM's from stores from some time, and if you do you've pretty much focused yourself on Battle.  HeartGold's higher winning amounts, without a drastically modified price system to follow it, makes it less a hassle to both improve the party and improve the pokedex.
+  Easier to get a Pokemon into the Fray / More usability for many pokemon.  In Gold, there are some Pokemon you'll never use.  Ever.  HeartGold still has some, yes, but with faster move gaining and better moves too, there's a lesser number of them.  Of course, this has made some Pokemon more or less worth taking than they were in the original.
+  It _is_ Shinier.  
+  You can get a starter from the other two generations, sans trade.  While it's not that big a deal now - you could just trade to the Red / Green remakes for the prior gen, and the next game probably for the next two generations - look at how it went with Gold and Silver.  You pretty much needed to use the Time Machine to get said starters, and that in itself could be a hastle because it turned out your one Pokemon knew Foresight and you have to now go back and take it out of the party.  Essentially:  Gold you had to trade with another generation to get the starters, and there were compatibility issues.  HeartGold, you'll always be able to trade with someone (provided they have HG / SS) to get those Starters.

Personally, I want to say that Gold was better, but each is pretty good.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Pros in Gold's Favor:
> +  Greater challenge.  Several pokemon, for the lack of better terms, _suck_ until you get to higher levels.  Poor stats, poor move choice, poor everything.  In HeartGold, a lot of Pokemon start off / more rapidly gain more powerful moves and stat points in the party, which means they get to actually do something faster.  Similarly, you don't have your mother buying you shit-tons of Pokeballs in Gold, nor do you get five potions to start or almost 1000+ extra money from the starting leaders.


There is more of a challenge in Heart Gold, actually. Higher leveled gym leaders in Kanto, and the addition of rematches. Most people just think it's easier because they grind. The Elite Four are very challenging when you don't have a single Pokemon over level 40. Also, Pokemon with poor movepools back then still have poor movepools. Like Cyndaquil, Sandshrew, Pidgey, Bellsprout... basically all the Pokemon I used. Also, while your mom's purchases are more beneficial in Heart Gold, it hardly makes the game any easier. The items she buys are, for the most part, situational.


Attaman said:


> +  Time Machine.  You can trade with the old Yellow / Red / Blue / Green, which has its own Nostalgia benefits.


Pal Park is pretty much the same thing.


Attaman said:


> +  Less flash.  The Pokemon games don't need to be flashy, they need to be fun.  Not to say they shouldn't look better as time progresses, but there's a point when it doesn't really matter any more.


Worse graphics is not a plus, crazy person.



Attaman said:


> HeartGold's advantages:
> +  No more penny pinching.  Yeah, there's more challenge in the original's lower winning amounts... but you are pretty much forced to choose between stocking up on battle or pokemon-catching items.  You won't be buying a lot of TM's from stores from some time, and if you do you've pretty much focused yourself on Battle.  HeartGold's higher winning amounts, without a drastically modified price system to follow it, makes it less a hassle to both improve the party and improve the pokedex.


That's strange, I frequently find myself strapped for cash. Although admittedly that's because I have mom take some of my cash. In Gold I always had the max amount of money both on hand and kept by my mom. In Heart Gold, the Elite Four gets a lot stronger the second time around, so it's a lot more difficult to go through them without spending a lot of money on items.


Attaman said:


> +  You can get a starter from the other two generations, sans trade.  While it's not that big a deal now - you could just trade to the Red / Green remakes for the prior gen, and the next game probably for the next two generations - look at how it went with Gold and Silver.  You pretty much needed to use the Time Machine to get said starters, and that in itself could be a hastle because it turned out your one Pokemon knew Foresight and you have to now go back and take it out of the party.  Essentially:  Gold you had to trade with another generation to get the starters, and there were compatibility issues.  HeartGold, you'll always be able to trade with someone (provided they have HG / SS) to get those Starters.


You still have to trade to get the other starters, it really is not a big deal at all. 

You also seem to ignore WiFi, minigames, the Battle Frontier, better game mechanics, rematches, and new areas. I'd say those are all major pluses.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 5, 2010)

You know, The original gold, Silver, and Crystal are actually the easiest pokemon games to solo with only one pokemon...I found them the easiest, partly because the l33t four only got to level 50, and because I could just teach my Feraligatr Ice Punch and watch as he surfs and punches his way through the L33t four with almost *no* effort. And before you ask...yes I've done it with Typhlosion.  


It is, however, harder with Chikorita as the starter, partly because I think Chikorita is actually kind of the worst starter...not a lot of good moves, but good for double battles.


----------



## Revy (Apr 5, 2010)

DOESNT MATTER ALL SAME BUT SS HAS BETTER ANIMATIONS DUH


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 6, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> You know, The original gold, Silver, and Crystal are actually the easiest pokemon games to solo with only one pokemon...I found them the easiest, partly because the l33t four only got to level 50, and because I could just teach my Feraligatr Ice Punch and watch as he surfs and punches his way through the L33t four with almost *no* effort. And before you ask...yes I've done it with Typhlosion.
> 
> 
> It is, however, harder with Chikorita as the starter, partly because I think Chikorita is actually kind of the worst starter...not a lot of good moves, but good for double battles.



I think my cousin had a lvl 93 Merganium and still wasn't able to beat them in Crystal. 

I beat them in HeartGold pretty much only using Houndoom and Raikou each at lvl 45, the others were there pretty much just so I could use revives when fighting Karen and Lance.

Aside from Red and Blue, I don't ever remember having money troubles.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

Did I read Krystal? OH MURR









aww gross


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 6, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> I think my cousin had a lvl 93 Merganium and still wasn't able to beat them in Crystal.



I think I identified your cousin's problem.  Meganium. 

Really...I think Meganium just falls short. :/ I trained one and he really lags behind even sceptile (Who doesn't have the privilege of a secondary type) and Venusaur (who was still pretty good)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, I didn't know people actually picked grass starters.  Especially Chikorita... I mean, even to kids, Totodile's cooler & cuter than that shit.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 6, 2010)

I didn't see this mentioned but silver/gold had a set timer (like all the older ones did as well, red/yellow/blue) 99999 or something like that time. Even while using a new game or etc this internal clock went up, once capped the game no longer functioned and basically bricked. This is one of the main reasons for remaking the red/blue/green/gold/silver. Because the old versions died eventually.

Also somebody mentioned gold/silver being harder, kinda funny...seeing as many many many times you could defeat electric types with water, or fire with grass... because they would spam tackle or quick attack. However if something is super effective in hear/soul they will spam that and only that, they will also use combos instead of randomly selecting a move it's intelligent.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I think I identified your cousin's problem.  Meganium.
> 
> Really...I think Meganium just falls short. :/ I trained one and he really lags behind even sceptile (Who doesn't have the privilege of a secondary type) and Venusaur (who was still pretty good)


Meganium was the first starter to have its own healing move though, right? That helps it out a bit.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 6, 2010)

i have to say i'm favouring HG/SS over G/S personally... more pokemon to catch and a lot of extra stuff added in that make it have a lot more of a challenge/replay value than the original.

that and i like the extra boost to the graphics and music. (the dual screen really does make it more simplistic in battle imo)

the Pokewalker was a nice added touch as well. helps open up the game a bit into the real world.


----------

